

JetBlue to offer inflight Wi-Fi by 2012 - cwan
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2010/09/internet-jet-blue-viasat.html

======
towndrunk
2012? Seems a bit far off in the future to be plugging it now.

------
dlsspy
That's pretty aggressive. I hope nobody beats them to it.

